# Log Splitter - wedge or blade



## JPCh12 (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the type of wedge/splitting blade used on log splitters?

I've been looking at what's available here in the UK. The Italian made Thor splitters have a long thin blade similar to the type of splitter in a firewood processor - effectively a very strong knife blade. 

The other machine I've looked at is also Italian built (Woodline) and here the business end is more wedge shaped - similar profile to a splitting maul. When I played with one of these a few of weeks ago it got stuck a couple of times when the (8 ton) machine didn't have the grunt to open up the split any further. 

My preference at the moment is for the blade type splitter.

The two 13 ton machines I'm considering are about the same price - both vertical use, PTO driven, similar in most respects apart from the design of the splitting wedge itself. 

Does anyone have any views on which design works best - the prevailing design seems to be the "very strong blade" although most catalogues list as optional extra a 60 degree wedge shaped splitter.

I'd also be very interested in what experience people have of using UK sourced log splitters - either engined or PTO driven - any good recommendations out there?

Cheers.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi i've been looking at the exact same 2 splitters,and i've also looked at the Thor 18 ton splitter and the bigger woodlines 16 and 20 ton models..

Out of curiosity what prices did you get for the models you looked at??

I think i'll wait until the APF show next month

What are you proccessing tree surgery waste/wood?


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Blade*

Here is my tractor hydraulic drivven splitter with the blade style ram. It works very well. It is also set up to split both directions. Very effective from a time between splits, standpoint.

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e165/Hautions11/P1014089.jpg


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 24, 2006)

Iv'e been looking at the Bachtold petrol splitters from masons wood chippers also.. www.masonwoodchippers.com


----------



## laynes69 (Aug 24, 2006)

My splitter has a very thin blade then it goes into a large taper. The splitter goes right into the wood easily then when it hits the taper it pops. Works well, something my dad did to modify the splitter.


----------



## JPCh12 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies - I hadn't previously come acroos mason wood chippers.

I too am thinking of leaving it until after the APF show - we also have the Wealden Wood Fair the weekend before which is held at Lewes.

I'm processing tree surgery waste which I get for free. Its accumulated over the last few years and the pile now extends to almost half an acre with most of the stuff on the ground starting to rot. Hence many recent bonfires as I've been restacking the good dry stuff on pallets ready for splitting and burning up the waste and rotten stuff.

I use about 6 to 8 tons per year for heating the house which I've been processing with a chainsaw, maul and sledgehammer. I've tried to upload a photo of my wood store from two years ago. I've three rows totaling 27 pallets of storage and we burn pretty much all of it every winter. 

Prices I've got are £1125 plus VAT (17.5%) = £1322 for the 13 ton Thor vertical - equates to about $2445 USD. 

For Woodline equivalent I've got £1425 +VAT = £1675 or about $3100 USD. 

I've looked at the Northern Tool web site and wondered what the cost of importing one of their Northstar 30 ton, 5.5HP splitters priced at $1349 would be. Even if you doubled the price it would come in about the same as a 13 ton PTO driven machine in the UK.

I'm planning to sell a few loads of logs to offset the purchase of the splitter - just wish I could get one at a USA price!

Maybe we should get together and start a Northstar and Troy-Bilt dealership in the UK!


----------



## JPCh12 (Aug 25, 2006)

So the photo did upload. Cracked it!!

How sad is that - posting photos of my wood pile on the web. 

System works good though. There's corrugated iron along the top to keep the rain off - weighted down with pallets and blocks of wood. Lines run East-West and get full sun all day. For example I had a big load of freshly felled poplar late May 2005 - big wet discs 24" diameter by about 8" thick - split as soon as it arrived and put into store. By August '05 the poplar stack had shrunk 3 inches and the wood felt as light as balsa - did'nt burn for long but it was good for clean, fast fires to take the autumn chill off in an evening. My Axminster 2 pin moisture meter gave results in the 12 to 18% range.

I'm doing an experiment with my 5 year old son this year - we've labelled 4 pieces of wood - three different species and started weighing them on the kitchen scales to see which dries the fastest and by how much.

BTW I've got catalogues with prices for all the Woodline and Thor models. What prices were you quoted?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 25, 2006)

If your serious about importing ,give me a shout !!,imo the thor and woodline are too expensive..


----------



## mga (Aug 25, 2006)

now...that's serious stacking of wood.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 26, 2006)

I was quoted similer prices for the Woodline and Thor splitters,PM me with a phone number,I have a friend who ships kit into the UK from the USA..

A big Northernstar splitter looks the business..


----------

